# MOOTS RSL revisited..... 6.4 kg!



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

check it out, ready for the 2015 season:
new CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD 2015
new AX LIGHTNESS 3000 brakeset
new CARBON-TI HS compressor

rides like a dream!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great. What size is the frame and what made you go with mechanical components vs electric? The reason why I ask is because I have a Vamoots RSL as well with Sram Red, but I believe the frame is too big and will be ordering s new frameset as soon as I can decide if I want to stay with my mechanical set up or switch to DuraAce Di2.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

I have this MOOTS RSL since sept'12. I love the simplicity and the simple aspect of the new CAMPAGNOLO SR. works very well indeed.
I have Di2 on another bicycle, in fact I own 5 great road bicycles. I like different feelings, like driving a Ferrari or a Bentley, both great yet radically different.
here is my LOOK Di2.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

it is a size 50, stock. I'm 164 cm/55 kg.
electric at least SHIMANO works very well, but Dura Ace mechanic works so well too.
the new Campagnolo works 100%, I have 2 SUPER RECORD'15 and one winter bike with RECORD'15.
here is my LIGHTWEIGHT/SR'15/LIGHTWEIGHT OBERMAYER wheelset (940 gr/set). size 48, the bike weight 5.640 kg.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks great but best of luck with the Ax brakes...not a fun braking experience for me.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

greybicycle said:


> it is a size 50, stock. I'm 164 cm/55 kg.
> electric at least SHIMANO works very well, but Dura Ace mechanic works so well too.
> the new Campagnolo works 100%, I have 2 SUPER RECORD'15 and one winter bike with RECORD'15.
> here is my LIGHTWEIGHT/SR'15/LIGHTWEIGHT OBERMAYER wheelset (940 gr/set). size 48, the bike weight 5.640 kg.


Great bikes.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

well, I'm using these brand of brake since 2005. this is an improved model that brake fairly well, yet I'm 120 pounds....


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet ride!

What's a CARBON-TI HS compressor?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

it is a brand of lightweight components.
carbon-ti
the compressor weight about half (13 gr) and is really well made….
check their website.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing collection of Bicycles!!!! You know how to build them up right!!!!


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

jcgill said:


> Amazing collection of Bicycles!!!! You know how to build them up right!!!!


here is my Swiss winter bicycle, the other one is in Belgium where I go once a month.
BMC SLC01/campagnolo record 2015/DT tricon tubeless with SCHWALBE ONE tubeless (22 mm)/SKS XL fenders/about 7.2 kg


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*my Swiss winter's bicycle*

voilà, better view…on the bike itself….


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Curious what you are using for the PF30 BB - Campy PF cups or one of the aftermarket setups? I've been told the Parlee Campy-specific cups work very well.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

well I'm currently using PRAXIXWORKS campy adaptator, so far so good!


----------

